# Lazy poos



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Does everyone have such lazy and contented poos?
Sid and Molly had a lovely walk today we saw a slow worm and a lizard something I haven't seen for a long time.
We then met boo and her mummy and shall be looking forward to meeting them and there new poo baby in the near future

Good luck for tonight boos mummy hope your new baby settles well


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Contented yes, but I wish he was as lazy as yours. Rufus will snooze but will hop up in a second if he thinks there is a chance of action.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie is content to snooze all day. Sometimes getting up to eat her supper is an effort for her. :turtle:


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lindor said:


> Maggie is content to snooze all day. Sometimes getting up to eat her supper is an effort for her. :turtle:


This is just what Molly is like. Unless it's walkies time then she turns into a rufus


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh gawd, I'd love a lazy poo - he's barely stopped all day and has bought in to the house half the garden - snail shells, twigs, leaves, mud, concrete. It's exhausting! 😩


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I can imagine, I'm glad mine haven't I've just got a new neutral carpet
Not sure what you're feeding him you sure he hasn't found those magic mushrooms you've got growing in the garden


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well having chucked up his raw duck and then refused to eat it, I gave him boiled chicken tonight and now he's farting for England. I think I'm the one who needs magic mushrooms... Or something! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm pleased to say that's something mine don't do and if they do they defo don't smell. I don't think I could do raw, having lived with my husband who use to be a butcher I just hate the smell of raw meat! 
I take my hat off to you and those that do.x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What do you feed your pups? I do find the smell of raw good fairly gross, but it is good for them x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

They both have nature diet and harringtons, we have firm poos, touch wood no sickness and no flatulance both contain good things. I just keep clear of any things that contain animal derivatives x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh yes I remember you saying nature diet. I may investigate a change of diet soonish x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't think it can hurt, maybe barney is not happy on this food. Worth looking into it, give nature diet a Google  x


----------

